# Einschätzungen Pro/Contra Cube und Bergamont



## Archie4Strings (13. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen ihr hübschen! 

Folgendes: Meine Tochter (8 Jahre alt, 125,5 cm groß) wird nun zeitnah ein neues Fahrrad (Mountainbike) bekommen, da sie nun soweit ist, dass ich sie die ersten Male mit in den Berg nehmen könnte und sie dies auch möchte. Nun habe ich zwei Bikes in der engen Auswahl:



			https://www.bergamont.com/de/de/product/bergamont-revox-24-lite-girl?article=286846222
		







						Cube Acid 240 SL teamline 2022 (24 Zoll) / 423100-19524
					

Einfachheit kann auch eine Tugend sein. Wir haben genau hingehört, was aufstrebende junge Mountainbiker wirklich von ihrem Bike erwarten - wenig Gewicht, sicheres Handling,




					cube-store-weiden.de
				




Das Cube ist mit 9,5 kg etwas leichter und hat mit der Microshift und dem größten Ritzel mit 42 Zähnen die besten Bedingungen, damit das Kind gut den Berg hochkommt. Dafür sind die Reifen schmaler, weniger Trailtauglich und es kostet mit Versand ca. 100€ mehr. Letzteres ist kein zu großes Problem, aber eben auch ein Aspekt dabei.

Die Vorteile des Cube sind die Nachteile des Bergamont und umgekehrt. Es ist ca. 700gr schwerer, was aber vermutlich noch gut zu verkraften ist. Das größte Ritzel hat nur 34 Zähne. Sprich bergauf ist etwas schwerer bzw. Tochter wird häufiger mal absteigen müssen zum schieben.  Gut und Schlecht sind die dicken 2,4" breiten Reifen, die auf jeden Fall ordentlich trailtauglich sind, bremsen aber auch etwas beim Alltag, für den das Fahrrad am häufigsten verwendet wird.


Ich tendiere zum Cube, komme aber mit dem Bergamont auch gut klar. Nun wollte ich einfach mal fragen, ob mir ein paar Daddys/Mommys mit mehr an Erfahrung bezüglich Kinder und Mountainbikes ein paar Einschätzungen geben könnten, die die Entscheidung ggf. vereinfachen?

Dankeschön!


----------



## Solemn (13. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen,

ein paar Gedanken die mir spontan zu den Bikes kommen:

Contra bei Bergamont: Drehgriff-Schalter, mechanische Discs. 
Die Drehgriffe taugen imho nicht wirklich, die Hand muss zum Schalten bewegt werden und die Kräfte sind höher als bei Triggern. Grade mit 7 sollte die Kraft in den Fingern auch ausreichen, um Trigger gut zu bedienen.
Bei den Bremsen bin ich grundsätzlich schon Fan von Discs für Kinder, die benötigten Handkräfte sind sind einfach wesentlich geringer und damit bei längeren Abfahrten nicht so ermüdend. Ich befürchte nur, dass die mechanischen sich da nicht allzuviel von V-Brakes unterscheiden.

Contra bei Cube: Keine Discs , aber das hängt natürlich dann auch davon ab, wie lange und steil ihr Abfahrten meistern wollt.

Gewicht ist so eine Sache, ob das was auf dem Papier steht, auch der Realität entspricht.

Als Alternative in ähnlicher Preisrange würde ich noch KuBikes 24S in den Ring werfen, hat auch o.g. Nachteile, aber ist gewichtsmäßig auf jeden Fall unter den beiden genannten (und aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, die Angaben stimmen ganz gut)

Solemn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (13. Mai 2022)

ich werfe noch das  Pyro 24 gebraucht oder neu in den Ring,








						Pyrobikes Twentyfour Large Kinderfahrrad | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					

Pyrobikes Twentyfour Large Kinderfahrrad designed in Germany ➤ ab 9-10 Jahre✓ sehr leicht✓ in grün, schwarz, blau, mint ➤ versandkostenfrei




					www.bikebox-shop.de
				



Wiederverkaufswert ist deutlich besser als bei Cube und Bergamont


----------



## Binem (13. Mai 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> ich werfe noch das  Pyro 24 gebraucht oder neu in den Ring,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder ein Kaniabike








						24" Kaniabikes Twentyfour MTB
					

Das Twentyfour MTB Modelljahr 2022/23 wurde nochmal in vielen Punkten verbessert. Die Geometrie wurde leicht verändert um etwas höher bauende…




					www.kinderleicht-radfahren.de
				




und jetzt ist es doppelt


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2022)

Leichte Gänge sind für Kids Berg hoch nur durch noch leichtere zu ersetzen . OK meinen ist das mittlerweile egal, fahren aber auch schon seit einigen Jahren selbsttätig die Berge hoch 6j und 10j ... 300/500hm pro Tour gehen da schon seit einiger Zeit, und es darf auch Mal kurzfristig echt steil werden 15% plus. 

 Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen machen es den Kids definitiv deutlich leichter kraftsparend zu bremsen war bei uns der Durchbruch beim Umstieg von 16" auf 20"... Besonders wenn es mehr Berg runter ging, war das ein Thema...


----------



## nicolutz (13. Mai 2022)

Ich würde ebenfalls Pyro oder Kubikes empfehlen.

Habe selbst die Erfahrung gemacht. Erst hatte mein Großer ein sackschweres Ghost 20" (10,5kg) und ist auch gut damit klar gekommen, als ich ihm dann aber ein Pyro 20 Ultralight gegönnt habe (6,9kg) hat er einen wahnsinnigen Push bekommen und ist sofort viel besser und auch sicherer gefahren.

Weniger Gewicht vor allem in Bezug zum Körpergewicht bedeutet bergauf deutlich weniger Masse die hoch gewuchtet werden muss und bergab weniger Masse die gebremst werden muss, dadurch weniger Bremskräfte nötig


----------



## haardakiri (18. Mai 2022)

Moin, bei uns ist gerade ein gebrauchtes Acid SL eingezogen. Wiegt mit Ständer, Pedalen, Reflektoren und 2,1er Rocket Ron genau 10kg. Der Rahmen ist relativ groß für 24, bei meinem Sohn passt es mit 129cm und 58 SL nachdem wir den Sattel getauscht haben gerade so. Also da definitiv einmal Probesitzen. 
Gebraucht war es jetzt preislich unschlagbar, neu wäre ich auch eher bei Pyro gewesen, da kaum teurer und dafür dann doch spürbar leichter.


----------



## Archie4Strings (19. Mai 2022)

Moin!
So zunächst einmal danke euch allen! Eure Kommentare haben mir schon geholfen. Der Trend geht ja ganz klar zu leichten Bikes. Das Cube war schon ideal, zumal ein Radhändler in meiner Ecke dieses dann auch noch in der Wunschfarbe vorrätig hatte und ich glaube dass die bessere Übersetzung mit 24 Zähnen (in unserem Berg, kurz aber sehr steile Anstiege) besser ist. Probe gefahren und direkt gekauft. Das Bike ist deutlich leichter als das alte (kleinere) meiner Tochter. Klare Kaufempfehlung. Und mit der Microshift auch eine spitzen Gangschaltung (die ich selber auch nutze und liebe). Die Kleine ist begeistert, zieht richtig ab. Freue mich schon auf Touren. Nächste Frage kommt bestimmt bald. Nun will die ganz Kleine (4 Jahre) auch ein Bike mit Gangschaltung...

Danke euch für die Hinweise und die Zeit!


----------

